# Travelling: V60 or Aeropress?



## darkgodiva (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Just wondered if the good folk of these forums had any ideas with travelling and brewed coffee set-ups. I'll be travelling through the Middle East for around a month in the next week and wondered out of the two brewing methods, which one is more travel friendly.

In the interests of packing light, I'll be taking some scales and a Porlex mini, extra filters, etc. I use a Bonavita Variable Temp kettle at home for my pourovers, but taking the v60 would mean getting my hands on a new gooseneck kettle that's stovetop-friendly and hopefully not too bulky. I have seen some Tiamos dupe of the Hario Buono, but from what I know they only seem to work for electric hobs? I could be wrong.

Tbh, I do love my v60 for simplicity and ease, but perhaps the Aeropress is more consistent and a little lighter? Being plastic, maybe it can stand to be knocked around a bit more than a dainty glass v60!

If anyone has any experiences or ideas for travel kit, I'd be grateful to hear


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Aeropress with a metal filter.

Davis Bondy (CFUK's version of Michael Palin) travels the world with coffee gear and was saying in another thread he was advised to not take his kit to Israel. Might be worth PMing him if you're going through there.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Aeropress would be my choice, like you thought, the plastic is a little more resilient, light and simple to pack and use.

Ian


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can get a plastic V60 which is pretty travel proof too.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Aeropress matched with a Porlex mini. Space saving and delicious brews


----------



## darkgodiva (Jul 28, 2012)

@jeebzy

Hard to imagine what sort of weaponry an aeropress is meant to resemble! Thanks for the tip, will be travelling to the UAE so hopefully not expecting too many puzzling encounters at the airport.

Thanks for the responses. Aeropress it is! Able filter will save on pesky paper filters.


----------

